# Skill assessment Vs Employement assessment



## satyams (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi folks,

I have a couple questions, in fact doubts, with respect to skills/qualification assessment and employment assessment.

•	Is it mandatory to get both the assessments or only skill/qualification assessment is sufficient. As per my agent, employment assessment is not compulsory but recommended. Pls suggest me should I go for both assessments or only skill assessment should suffice.
•	In my case, the assessment body ICAA. I was wondering if they have access to ICAI database and enquire about my employment history.
•	I have 4 years of experience after my qualification. 4 years experience required for applying VIC SS for my occupation (external auditor). I have 40 months experience (till date) as external auditor but first 8 months I have worked a research analyst in a equity research firm. I am not sure that this first 8 months falls under closely related experience or not. Shall I change my experience letter for this first 8 months as an external letter by obtaining a experience letter from a small audit firm. Otherwise I can apply with equity research experience and hoping that will be considered as closely related work experience. Another option is apply for WE SS, where I need to show 3 years experience as external auditor which I have very much. Pls suggest me.
•	In case if I obtain a experience certificate from a local accounting firm, will ICAA come to know that by any chance?
•	Can I show four year experience to VIC state and three years experience to DIAC. Will that create any problem later on?

Guys pls give me your valuable inputs I don’t want to mess up with half knowledge.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

satyams said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I have a couple questions, in fact doubts, with respect to skills/qualification assessment and employment assessment.
> 
> ...


Wow!!Skill assessment include both employment and qualification assessment, as far as I know, and how come your agent can say you need not undergo employment assessment :confused2: I think he is wrong, but dont know rules for your occupation code.

On all the rest of points, Please only show truthful evidences and experiences. You dont want to be caught at wrong foot which can even have legal implications. Also, this forum have few rules and we dont discuss suggestions related to such practices.....

Please go ahead with true documents, and all the best for your grant


----------



## satyams (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks Varunsal for such a quick reply.

Even i am not for manupulating the employment certificates but was wondering the implications and outcome.


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

satyams said:


> Thanks Varunsal for such a quick reply.
> 
> Even i am not for manupulating the employment certificates but was wondering the implications and outcome.


Good to know that buddy 
All the best, cheers!!!


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

satyams said:


> Thanks Varunsal for such a quick reply.
> 
> Even i am not for manupulating the employment certificates but was wondering the implications and outcome.


I think what you are actually asking us to comment on is this : Can I cheat and yet get away?.what do you want us to tell you...


----------



## HoneyOZ (Dec 10, 2013)

Hello 

I have the similar questions on work experience.. I finished my CA less than 2 years back and I don't have consistent work experience, lost time in job search..tried 3-4 jobs in this period

I am applying VISA under 221213 - External Auditor..Is it okay If I just give the elaborate CV and don't provide documentation for work experience. I don't want to claim points on work experience but I am confused on this. Please guide.

Thanks&regards,


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

HoneyOZ said:


> Hello
> 
> I have the similar questions on work experience.. I finished my CA less than 2 years back and I don't have consistent work experience, lost time in job search..tried 3-4 jobs in this period
> 
> ...


If you are not going to claim points for experience, then you don't need to show proof of your experiences.


----------



## Siddharth Nagar (Nov 3, 2021)

Hello everyone
Hope you are in good health.

I have read your response to others' queries in Migration Skills Assessment.
Hope this would reach to you and you would reply to it.

I am a civil engineering graduate (4 years) with a PGDM (Real Estate Management 2 years) and have four-plus years of experience.
Please suggest whether to go for the Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment along with CDR.
What would be the impact if my result is one of below three -
Professional Engineer
Engineering Technologist
Engineering Associate

Can i go for engineering Manager, if yes, how?

Thanks
Looking forward to your response.
So much in confusion.


----------

